# Gene Kelly. SINGIN' IN THE RAIN. Need I Say More?



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Cordially,

Rob


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

AND he was wearing brown shoes with a navy suit! Very sophisticated.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A classic, in so many ways, for sure, but one just has to wonder what that suit and those shoes looked like on the morrow? Wish I could sing and dance that well. LOL.


----------



## cortman (Dec 30, 2017)

That brought back a wave of nostalgia. My dad loved Kelly and Astaire and I grew up watching their stuff as a little kid.


----------



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

cortman said:


> That brought back a wave of nostalgia. My dad loved Kelly and Astaire and I grew up watching their stuff as a little kid.


I grew up loving their stuff as well, cortman. I have even seen some of their films in nostalgia theatres!

Cordially,

Rob


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Certainly among to most flat-out joyous scenes in cinema.

DH


----------



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Dhaller said:


> Certainly among to most flat-out joyous scenes in cinema.
> 
> DH


And on stage--there's been several stage versions of _Singin' in the Rain_, including at least two in London.

Cordially,

Rob


----------

